# c59 crankset



## jaka (Nov 12, 2011)

wanted to know if i could use rotor 3dplus crankset with rotor sabb.in a c59 which i understand to be 68mm english bb.or any other recomendations! l plan on using 7900 for the rest of my componants! Any help!
thanks for all the replies must be astupid question!


----------

